# tetras and hatchet fish?



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

can those be kept together?? im gonna do another tank with diff. types of tetras and some marbled hatchet fish caught my eye!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes they can, just make sure you have a good top on the tank, hatchets can fly.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

thats the best news ive heard all day!!! not much of a day tough just playing video games! thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

About the same here, been playing games on facebook


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

fatebook.


They are fine together and like the kat said, make sure its a very good top on there, not only do they fly, they jump for things even your face.

Speaking of video games, I gotta get the honey do list done so I can get my xbox360 w/ CoD MW2 pack. 

what games do you play or systems? I invested in a Wii, gave it to the wife after the first 15 minutes of playing it. Im back on my Ps2, kicking it old school.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I play very few games, none on xbox, we have one but dont play it. I play mafia wars. a few smaller games like farm town, fishville and such.


----------



## 07candyr6 (Jul 21, 2009)

I hear you on the wii! if your older maybe fun for a hr tops!! but I like the ps3 been playng nonstop if I dont work COD MW2 is very addicting!!


----------



## lebguy (Jun 18, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> fatebook.
> 
> 
> They are fine together and like the kat said, make sure its a very good top on there, not only do they fly, they jump for things even your face.
> ...


i just got mw2 last week and my 360 froze 3 days later


----------

